# And it begins!



## fungal (Apr 23, 2013)

Found first morels of the season last night! They were very tiny. I just happened to stumble upon them. Based on their size it will be another 3-4 weeks until they really pop. 

I haven't been on this board for a few years. How do I change my profile picture?


----------

